# Next Day Pets.com



## credmond (Sep 1, 2006)

Does anyone know what the deal is whith Next Day Pets.com??? It seems like it would be a good way to get a breed that is uncommon in your area from a reputable breeder. I have to wonder though if it is a scam? Has anyone used it or known anyone who has?


----------



## Danegirl2208 (Jul 6, 2006)

yes...please stay clear of them, nothing but puppy millers and back yard breeders..buy from a reputable breeder or adopt from a sheltar please!


----------



## alundy (Aug 17, 2006)

My experience with reputable, good breeders is that they don't advertise and they don't go looking for buyers. They are usually alot harder to find than the BYBs! I would doubt that most responsible breeders would post on NextDayPets - they usually have a waiting list of buyers BEFORE breeding.


----------



## maryp (May 9, 2009)

Never buy a dog from this place, never buy a puppy from a pet store or any store selling dogs. These dogs come from puppy mills and you are encouraging the cruelest, most horrific industry in our country when you buy a Pet Store Puppy. Google petstorepuppy.org, google petstorecruelty, goggle prisonersofgreed and then search You Tube for puppy mills. It is a real sad eye opener!!! Do your homework. Learn about the Puppy Mill Industry and how you can stop it! Shelter dogs ROCK. Reputable Breeders will only sell ONE breed of dog and you can actually see where the parents live. Also, try a breed specific Rescue!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Every 'order online' pet-selling site is just a Puppy Mill front. Decent breeders do not ship tiny puppies out like VCRs via PayPal. =P


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

My experience is that you CAN ,if you look VERY carefully, find a very few reputable breeders on there. Heck, I stuck my Cailin Collies webpage on there before I was planning Rittie's litter, more to get traffic to the website than to sell puppies, and I know of a few other breeders who have done similar things.

HOWEVER, it is like searching for a pot of gold in a dungheap. You're going to come in contact with a WHOLE lot of crap in the process, and it'd probably be much easier just to you know, look in a gold mine (or a breed club ;P)


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Dogstar said:


> My experience is that you CAN ,if you look VERY carefully, find a very few reputable breeders on there. Heck, I stuck my Cailin Collies webpage on there before I was planning Rittie's litter, more to get traffic to the website than to sell puppies, and I know of a few other breeders who have done similar things.
> 
> HOWEVER, it is like searching for a pot of gold in a dungheap. You're going to come in contact with a WHOLE lot of crap in the process, and it'd probably be much easier just to you know, look in a gold mine (or a breed club ;P)


That's actually not that bad of an idea. Especially if you have pictures and info about your dogs that completely blows the other ads out of the water. If anything, the obvious contrast between a quality breeder and a shady one might make some people think.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Yup, exactly! 

While it's very difficult to find good breeders in most online advertisement places? I think it's important that good breeders DO advertise their existance (although I'm uncomfortable with people advertising individual puppies outside of breed publications) to show people what good breeders look like. I mean, when your choices are "Vet checked, shots and wormed, raised lovingly in our home" vs "State inspected and approved! 1 year health guarantee on congenital defects!", you can see why people fall for mills or BYBs!


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

There are some good reputable breeders that have websites however if you are going to go the breeder route look for one in your local area. This way you can meet the puppy in person, meet the puppy's parent's or at least the mother. You can then see if they were raised with family surrounding them or if they were not socialized with people. A reputable breeder will socialize the puppies with human contact. They will also offer a health guarantee and would be willing to take the dog back at any stage of it's life. They will also help out with training or give advice.

Do not pay for a puppy in advance that you have not seen in person and even then if the puppy is under 8 weeks just leave a deposit and make sure that you can get the deposit back if something were to happen to the puppy before it is in your possession. Do not meet a breeder in a store parking lot or at a rest stop. Make sure that you will drive to the breeder all the way.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I wish I could figure out why people dredge up a 2-1/2 year old post instead of just starting a new one.

Maybe there needs to be an expiration date on these things. Like milk.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Zombie threads are fun, aren't they. =P
I think they're the result of people using the 'Search' function without looking at the post date of the results.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

RonE said:


> I wish I could figure out why people dredge up a 2-1/2 year old post instead of just starting a new one.
> 
> Maybe there needs to be an expiration date on these things. Like milk.


perhaps the threads should be archived after a year at most.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Or (And I think this would just take altering the CSS a tiny bit) make the date slightly larger - or bold, or a bright color) so it was more obvious on threads.


----------

